# Connecting a router to my Comcast Gateway



## DJ-Zep (Mar 11, 2006)

I recently subscribed to new internet service and Comcast has supplied an internet gateway (Arris TG862). The signal on this gateway is really weak, so I'd like to try and connect an old router that I have (Netgear WGT624 v3) to see if that would give my home a better Wi-Fi signal.

I plugged the Netgear into the Arris and ran the setup wizard. If I use a wired connection to the Netgear, I have internet access. If I try to connect wirelessly, my computer just hangs on "Identifying..." and I never get internet access. 

I'm thinking this may be some sort of DHCP issue. Would anyone be able to point me in the right direction?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

You would connect the second router to the first using this guide

Connecting Additional Routers | Tech Support Forum


----------

